# It is raining



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

In Ras al Khor.. fingers crossed it heads this way  :clap2: :rain: :smow:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> In Ras al Khor.. fingers crossed it heads this way  :clap2: :rain: :smow:


It's certainly looking ominous around Burj Khalifa area as well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sky is dark & it's very windy in Umm Sequim. No rain here yet.

Unusual for November.

If driving in rain, please be careful. Roads are greasy, there's no drainage & most drivers have no idea how to drive in adverse weather.

:rain:


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

EEEP! I am so excited.. and so glad it happened before we went on holiday!!   (of course after the rain predicted for most of the holiday I will be glad to get back to Dubais good weather!)

And yes.. please drive carefully.. (or paddle carefully if it all floods again!)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sandstorm in Jebel Ali... we could use some real rain


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Still no actual wet stuff, but I've just been out to bring in the seat cushions (I work from home) and it _smells_ like rain.

-


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We had snow in Cairo last year.. for about 20 minutes.. that is falling and melting away


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

smells like rain in Deira also.. Hubby was on the phone standing in the rain then said 'oh.. so and so has their top down on their car! I better go tell them' *grin*.

Washing has been bought inside!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I  the rain!! :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I <3 rain ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I <3 rain ...


What is I less than 3 rain?


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

international city :rain:
good for earth but gesundheit for me ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> What is I less than 3 rain?


Ha ha - my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

spitting so far here.. come ooonn DOWNPOUR!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> spitting so far here.. come ooonn DOWNPOUR!


Oi! Stop that rain dance right now!!!
-


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Fairly heavy in the Mirdiff area


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool! I thought it was just a sandstorm! Got my mum here now and been telling her all week that you never worry about the weather apart from a couple of weeks in Jan. Hope we get a great big storm!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

awww sorry elphy..  


but... I am getting excited  lol!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

its raining in karama.... sooooooooo excited!!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

cant be far from Deira now


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

It has never rained before the end of November in the last 20 years as far as I can remember


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Goodness my prayers were answered!


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, it's raining in Bur Dubai...............I came here for the SUN!!!!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> It has never rained before the end of November in the last 20 years as far as I can remember


six years ago there was an almighty storm. Thunder, lightning, flooding, gusting winds, palm trees toppled. As i recall it was october or november


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

nothing in deira still


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> It has never rained before the end of November in the last 20 years as far as I can remember


3 years ago it rained at the end of October - I remember because I had family visiting and promised them no rain!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had mates out last March for a week and rained pretty much most of the week they were here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had some Martini Rosso to celebrate the rain / change of weather and now am happy happy happy! 
It's probably the rain that's made me this happy! :spit:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I had some Martini Rosso to celebrate the rain / change of weather and now am happy happy happy!
> It's probably the rain that's made me this happy! :spit:


So now I know why you didnt make the quiz ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yikes! I got so caught up in the excitement of the rain that I totally forgot about the quiz!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Missed it completely. Was at the office boo


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hhahahhahaaa.....from whr I came from, I nvr knew that we cud be so happy to see rain in Dubai!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What's going on with the weather tonight? Lots of wind.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That wind is helping the clouds move from Qatar to the UAE.....leave it be!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What's going on with the weather tonight? Lots of wind.


Someones been eating lots of beans


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> In Ras al Khor.. fingers crossed it heads this way  :clap2: :rain: :smow:


dammit, got all excited for a second there... boooo!!! This thread is old!


----------

